# Galen is in her Forever Home



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We have officially adopted Galen. She is here forever. 

I have been trying to get a picture of the two girls together but as you can see that are either playing or asleep. Smarty is so happy. I love it.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations. Great pictures. They look like they really have fun together.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats!
She is soo pretty. Big and little sis, I'm sure, really love having each other.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Sandi, she is adorable and it looks like Smarty is very happy to have a little sister.


----------



## Nanny (May 18, 2009)

Aahhh! They remind me of my two always playing tug of war and hide and seek. Congrats!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:clap2: That is just great news, so glad Smarty is enjoying another dog's company so much.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm so glad for you all! Welcome home, officially, Galen!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to your new home, Galen!!! It's official. Yaaaaaaayyy ! :whoo:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats! they are both darling!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to your new home Galen! I am glad it is official Sandi.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! I love the tug of war pic.

Sandi I must have missed the initial post when Galen came to you. When did that happen? I know I kept reading your posts when you talked about "them" but still only had a picture of Smarty. I knew I was missing something but this is so great!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

They are both so happy it makes me smile. Smarty has had a hard time with other dogs playing with her. Galen is either going full ahead or sleeping. These two are at it all day long. I just love to see them play. 

Galen is like a little half piranha half jack rabbit with Smarty and a lover with us. Today they had their Kongs. Smarty’s is medium, Galen’s is small, they switched up a dozen times before Galen wanted both, I think she will be boss before this is over.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations:whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on officially adopting Galen and just look at how happy Smarty is. It's nice to have a sibling.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! She's a doll  Looks like they're best buds.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Sandy,
Congratulations! I am so happy for you all.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

hedygs said:


> Congratulations! I love the tug of war pic.
> 
> Sandi I must have missed the initial post when Galen came to you. When did that happen? I know I kept reading your posts when you talked about "them" but still only had a picture of Smarty. I knew I was missing something but this is so great!


I posted "What's new at Smarty's House" sometime the second week of May when we got her. I wanted to wait until it was official before adding her photo.

She is a really nice puppy that is so full of life and seems to catch on pretty fast to to learning. She sits when the food is served, goes down on command and has us 90% house trained.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sandi, congratulations! Galen looks like such a sweetheart. Mine love playing tug, too.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> has us 90% house trained.


LOL! ound:

I found your original thread. It was meant to be. Enjoy her. She is so sweet.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sandi, that is great news! Congrats to all of you!
Carole


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations Sandi. I am so happy for you (and Smarty) that it is now official. Galen could not have found a better home.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad to hear it is final! Congrats on the new addition. It sounds like she was the perfect fit!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulaitons! Looks like they are BFF already.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Woo hoo! I am glad Galen chose your family too


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sandy:

Tell Smarty-Congras on getting a new little sister. And isn't it a wonderful feeling when you flunk fostering 101. Galen is in the perfect home where there is be more love than her little heart could desire.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Fun Times!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats!! I think you know now that Smarty didn't need "friends"...she needed a sister to live with! I am so happy to see them playing tug and having a good old time!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad to hear Galen is officially Smarty's new sister. I'm loving seeing the two of them having such fun together!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Sandy! 

Ryan


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah! Congrats Sandi, I wondered if Galen would stay forever, you were so pleased that Smarty enjoyed playing with her...so it worked out great for all!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!

Did you know that "Galen" is crazy in swedish?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wonderful decision!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats to you and the sisters....looks like they are having a blast together.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

karin117 said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Did you know that "Galen" is crazy in swedish?


Ouch, just what I needed a "Crazy" dog. Most dogs end up fitting their name, if you notice. She does have her moments. Maybe we can change her name to Gay party: :lalala: Happy). DH just said he could have gone the rest of his life without knowing what her name meant. Just to name a few

Chance.....worth a million buck
Winsome......never lost at anything
Bull.......never left anything intact
Brutus....would have knocked over a house if he could
Boo......scared of everything
Winnie&#8230;.a clown
Georgie Girl......sweet in every way


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats, Sandi! I'm so happy for all of you!
Gina


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations -- It looks like Smarty and Galen are having a wonderful time together.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Sandi. Smarty must be thrilled to have a new lil' sister! I am so happy for you that the adoption is final.:clap2: That is wonderful news!:thumb:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Having the two is a gift not only to them but to us as we watch them interact on a daily basis. Congratulations on finding the perfect match for Smarty and the rest of you.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love a happy ending!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sandi - I am so happy to see that it is final!! She is such a beauty and smile when I hear how happy Smarty is - it's great isn't it??


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sandi-I just saw this thread, CONGRATS!!! I'm so happy Galen is a permanent part of your family!!! Now we'll have another Hav at the next playdate! Can't wait to meet her.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Little Galen would be the life of the party, not like her party pooper sister. I'm ready for another playdate.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Me too! :becky: We thought to have one in the fall and make chili!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

that sounds great, we could have it here but no fences to keep the players out of the woods & parking areas. I did notice one of the play dates did have the blue plastic fence, so I thought about that. Your set up is perfect for this type of event.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We'll be happy to host again, we had a blast!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

In that case, Ann, I'll be right over! 

Sandi, I'm so happy to hear how well "crazy" Galen is fitting in and that Smarty is enjoying her company. That's just great!!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I named my new dog LOVE, it is a swedish male name and in english..."the essens of havanese".

Anyway, everybody wants to let their hair down and be a bit crazy sometimes..."lite galen" as we say in sweden


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Come on down Marj! You can go around the country visiting playdates and post reviews. I doubt I can top Leeann's house but I'll sure try!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

And sweden is only 20 hours flight away. 
I would love to have a playdate here!

Galen can come here and be crazy with my crazy bunch


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

karin117 said:


> And sweden is only 20 hours flight away.
> I would love to have a playdate here!
> 
> Galen can come here and be crazy with my crazy bunch


Just 20 hours, I'd be right there but not sure Smarty & Galen can come.

Going to Wales later this summer and can't take them into GB. It will be hard on all of us. I've only left Smarty once in her life.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sweden have strict regulations too. Not quite as hard as BG. Here it is a rabies shot after 3 mounts, wait 120 days and a titertest saying that the blood have more than 0.5 microm. of titers...
Secondary it is a deworming for "heartworm" that need to be done by a vet in 7 days before entering...

One out of 5 can not get it, and can never enter this country. I have passports for my dogs so I can travel in and out, but If I do, I need to make sure to deworm by vet before entering. The deworming is not special, ex Drontal, somthing that containe praxikvantel...but a vet need to sign the passport...

BUT you are sooo wellcome, whit or whitout dogs


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sweden seems almost the same as GB. I had to keep my daughter’s dog during part of its 6 month period after titers Then health check, worm, flea & tick treatments before she left the US.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes. Quite the same. Now the regulations are about to change...maby..to be the same of the other countrys in EU. Sweden have a special dispensation to keep this regulations.

Our kennel club was SURE this dispansation would NOT be extendedand set the date for the World Dog Show 2008 just a few days after it SHOULD run out...But it DID get extended...and a lot of dogs did not come because of the regulations...AND the extra cost for the titer test. The show was very big anyway...AND my Tyras grandpa got the Havanese titel...BOB...and her grandma the veteran female titel..yeeehaaa...BEAUTYFUL dogs both of them....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulation on the grand parent at the World Show. I thought the UK or GB was so strick because they are an island, I understand it is not as hard to bring to the US.


----------

